# Rejoining the darkroom snobs!



## Canon Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

Heh well it might not be the best equipment ever produced but the price was right! My buddy found an enlarger in his basement (long story) and decided he only wants two 4 packs of Sprecher beer for it   

Obviously I jumped at it and accepted the deal. It's a near mint condition Vivitar E-33 enlarger unit (don't know much about it yet) and will handle slides/negs up to 2 1/4 x 2 1/4" which should be nice for my medium format schtuff :camera: 

Now I just need, hmmmm, lots of stuff! Tanks, trays, timer, chemicals, a darkroom . . . . . . .

My wife is going to love this  

I just couldn't bring myself to crop the cameras out, they look happy next to it :Joker:


----------



## terri (Feb 1, 2005)

The cameras look happy because they ARE happy!      You made them happy!   

It's good karma, babe, go with it!    

I think it looks fabulous.   Time to hit ebay for the various other items needed.   I'm sure your wife will be supportive.   :razz: 

Keep us posted!  :thumbup:


----------



## ferny (Feb 1, 2005)

That's a very special enlarger. If you look at the back of the base you can see a white cable. That can plug into your computer.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 1, 2005)

Awesome!  Welcome to the dark.


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 2, 2005)

YAY! More Dark Room Snobs! 

Zach


----------



## santino (Feb 2, 2005)

darkroom 4ever


----------



## Soulreaver (Feb 2, 2005)

Congrats, it looks great.
Welcome to the dark side.

Someday I will have one too


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 2, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> That's a very special enlarger. If you look at the back of the base you can see a white cable. That can plug into your computer.


Hmmm.. for some reason I kind of doubt that cable belongs to the enlarger (lol). 

PS: that enlarger looks kind of like one we have at school. It's the one almost nobody wants to use because it looks old, but I'm starting to suspect that it might be the one that produces the best prints. There's one person in our class who tends to use it quite often, and her prints often come out really well. But it of course could be other factors, too.


----------



## Canon Fan (Feb 3, 2005)

HAHA! That's funny. We had 2 of these in my high school photo class and they were the NEW ones! It's just unfortunate that I have been out of the dark for so long that I have forgotten nearly every single thing I once learned and have to start over again   

Oh well. A day without learning or re-learning something is a wasted day


----------



## terri (Feb 3, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> HAHA! That's funny. We had 2 of these in my high school photo class and they were the NEW ones! *It's just unfortunate that I have been out of the dark for so long that I have forgotten nearly every single thing I once learned and have to start over again  *
> 
> Oh well. A day without learning or re-learning something is a wasted day


Like falling off a log, baby.       No worries, it'll come right back to ya!      Have lots of paper ready.   You're gonna have a blast!!!


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 3, 2005)

Don't worry, it's simple... just put the film in the film thingamabob, and move the knob until it's in the right spot, then put the paper in the paper whatchamacallit, and turn it on!


----------



## matchframe (Feb 11, 2005)

You can find really good deals on Ebay for timers, trays, etc....

Look around before bidding however, because there is always one that is so low in price, it will cost more to ship it than to buy it!


----------

